# Please add lcoation under avatar



## rexbinary (May 26, 2017)

The new forum software looks great. Thanks for all the hard work.

I would like to request for a person's location to be displayed under their avatar when reading threads. It's just nice to know where people are from when reading their posts if they choose to share that information. I'm not even sure if the new software allows for that, but I think it would be a nice addition.

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2017)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 27, 2017)

and itrader score


----------



## b7string (May 27, 2017)

Agreed, I actually cant seem to find itrader in the new layout yet


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if iTrader is gone.


----------



## StrmRidr (May 27, 2017)

FYI, if you click on someones avatar, there is a popup with their information including location.


----------

